# Gold bearing scrap for sale or processing.



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey is some pictures of the scrap I have sorted and just do not have the equipment to process. The filters need run through a hammer mill to get the metal top off. The rest will be processed in a sulphuric acid cell which I do not have currently. I will have weights uploaded later this afternoon. If anyone is interest in processing or buying the scrap from me please message me. Thank you.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

If I may offer some advice. 

Find a member who is comfortable and proficient in cyanide leaching and send it to them to toll refine. That's the best way to get your gold from this product.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 16, 2016)

There are a couple members set up for CN that I can think of off-top, but, there are more people using the "eco-goldex" now...which may also be a viable candidate.
Or, of course, the reverse-electro cell may be a more readily availble service from more members.


----------



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> There are a couple members set up for CN that I can think of off-top, but, there are more people using the "eco-goldex" now...which may also be a viable candidate.
> Or, of course, the reverse-electro cell may be a more readily availble service from more members.



Topher please read the eco-goldex thread carefully. It's cyanide leaching pure and simple.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 16, 2016)

I've been watching that thread very closely, as I want to implement that method after I get setup for it properly. I am very well aware of the fact that it is a cyanide. But its a more "user friendly"(if you want to call it that) and it seems more people are using it than traditional cyanide methods. Especially since it can be freely ordered online.

I was simply stating it for the OP, in case he had not been up to date on it. There are some people here on the forum that don't check for new posts multiple times a day. Although, the vast majority, like you and I, do.
(maybe not multiple times a day, but at least once..?)

Toph


----------



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you for the info. I would love to be able to process these materials myself but I just havnt had the time to set up these various processes. Working a full time job as well as recycling electronics part time. I can only process material once In a while and I do easier material such as fingers, IC chips, flat packs and ceramic CPUs. Figured I would put these materials on here first before I put them
On eBay. I am familiar with other processes but like I said just don't have time right now. I am also wondering if anyone on here knows a company or persons that buy networking and server type equipment? I will be decommissioning a data center in two weeks and will have a ton of equipment.


----------



## goldenhaha (Sep 16, 2016)

Go over to the scrap metal forum. Look through the buyer seller section. 

You don't state your location state wise but you might find a buyer that's close to you.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 17, 2016)

Topher there is no such thing as a more user friendly version of cynanide, it is at present more available than other products but it is still cyanide with all the inherent risks that any other form has.
If you do indeed intend to use it make sure you have a totally separate area to work with it and know how to be able to dispose of it safely and legally, remember it gives no second chances if you get it wrong.
I'm not trying to stop members using it but to point out that you need to be fully aware with what your dealing with and the risks and precautions needed to be safe.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 17, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> ..*. I want to implement that method after I get setup for it properly. I am very well aware of the fact that it is a cyanide. *
> Toph







lg701 said:
 

> You DO NOT have to adjust the ph if you received the (E) series reagent. Got my
> order last Thursday also with no directions and no clue what the leaching catalyst
> was used for. Turns out it is to make the process go faster.



That is all i meant by more user friendly.
E series doesnt need ph adjustment...

I know cyanide and acids dont mix..

I only look like an idiot.

Edit:sorry, that came off quite prickish.
That was not my intent :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Sep 18, 2016)

Any replies I make to point out safety and or risks are not aimed necessarily at the OP or even the people contributing to the thread but to those who only read and don't post so I never take offence, the aim is to make sure everyone knows exactly what they are messing with and any safety issues.


----------

